# Lawmaker proposes MMA to Michigan



## crushing (Jun 6, 2007)

I heard about this on the local news on the radio yesterday and again.  It would be nice to not have to leave the state to see professional MMA events.

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070605/SPORTS18/70605041/1048/SPORTS



> LANSING  A state lawmaker wants to regulate mixed martial arts fights and make them legal in Michigan.
> 
> A state House committee heard testimony Tuesday on legislation aimed at expanding state law covering boxing to include contests sponsored by the Ultimate Fighting Championship or other mixed martial arts organizations.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 12, 2007)

They have MMA events here in Michigan.  They get around it by having them at the casinos.  There is a KOTC event this friday (June 15th).  But, I know what you mean, it will be nicer having to have other events around the state not just at casinos.


----------



## crushing (Jun 12, 2007)

punisher73 said:


> They have MMA events here in Michigan. They get around it by having them at the casinos. There is a KOTC event this friday (June 15th). But, I know what you mean, it will be nicer having to have other events around the state not just at casinos.


 
There is a loophole that also allows for amateur MMA events.  They don't even need to be held at casinos.  There was such an event in Muskegon a few months ago.  According to the newspaper reports about the event, as long as the fighters don't get paid, it's not illegal.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes that is absolutely true about the amature events.  Someone who practices with me every now and then just had a fight. (he won two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

MMA is coming to Michigan in a big way.  There are to many dollars involved and the bigger venues want to have it here.  I remember going to the UFC that was held at Cobo arena oh so long ago that headlined Shamrock and Severn and that place was packed.  Every time they have a King of the Cage up here in Mt. Pleasant at the Casino it is packed as well.  Lot's and lot's of fight fan's in Michigan.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 12, 2007)

crushing said:


> There is a loophole that also allows for amateur MMA events. They don't even need to be held at casinos. There was such an event in Muskegon a few months ago. According to the newspaper reports about the event, as long as the fighters don't get paid, it's not illegal.




I thought there was a requirement for a certain mass gloves to be worn as well.


----------



## CMS (Jun 22, 2007)

The Palace at Auburn Hills is hosting an event tonight:
http://www.palacenet.com/default.asp?event=677


----------



## crushing (Jun 22, 2007)

CMS said:


> The Palace at Auburn Hills is hosting an event tonight:
> http://www.palacenet.com/default.asp?event=677


 

With a change to the law, the Palace could host professional MMA events and not just these amateur MMA events, and that would really help MMA "come to Michigan in a big way" as Mr. VanCise pointed out.

These amateur events will show a demand for MMA and may help push the changes through as businesses see the $$$ and put pressure on the lawmakers.

I wouldn't drive over to the Palace to see an amateur event, but I would seriously consider going to the Palace for a UFC PPV event at the Palace (or maybe even a Pacer's game before they got rid of Ron Artest).


----------



## CMS (Jun 22, 2007)

I live just a few minutes away from the Palace, but I won't go to see an amateur event such as this unless someone I knew was fighting in it.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jun 24, 2007)

I think the Palace might be to big  a venue to host an amateur MMA event at.  I used to go there to watch amateur boxing and the place was packed, but almost everyone got in for free.


----------



## crushing (Jul 29, 2007)

Here's an update on bringing professional MMA to Michigan.

Michigan House passes bill to allow mixed martial arts events.



> LANSING, Mich. (AP)  The state House on Wednesday passed bills aimed at regulating mixed martial arts fights in Michigan.





> The main bill in the package passed the House by a 94-14 vote. The legislation now goes to the Senate.


 
http://www.mlive.com/newsflash/mich...12/118540272483940.xml&storylist=newsmichigan


----------

